# Sei Shan



## harold (Jan 2, 2008)

Can anyone tell me where I may be able to find step by step illustration/directions for Sei Shan? I am having a discussion with a Goju Ryu friend of mine and would like to try to find the directions.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 2, 2008)

My Wado Ryu book has Seishan. It's "Karate Katas of Wadoryu" by Shingo Ohgami. Hope that may help?


----------



## MBuzzy (Jan 2, 2008)

Tang Soo Do/Soo Bahk Do Volume 2 by Hwang Kee has it.  Along with a fwe other Karate and Tang Soo Do books that I have.  

If you can post exactly what you're looking for, I can help


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.natkd.com/karate_katas.htm
Look for the video on that page.

AoG


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 2, 2008)

MBuzzy said:


> Tang Soo Do/Soo Bahk Do Volume 2 by Hwang Kee has it. Along with a fwe other Karate and Tang Soo Do books that I have.
> 
> If you can post exactly what you're looking for, I can help


 

What's it called in Tang Soo Do? I can't find anything like it in my TSD book which is a shame as I've always liked Seishan!
My TSD book is the Grand Master UK Lee one.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jan 2, 2008)

It is still called Sei Shan...I really don't know of any other name.

But it is really only in the higher level TSD books, while I love Kang Uk Lee's book, he leaves out a few of the higher forms.  It is in GM Ho Sik Pak's Volume 2 book.  It is definately in Hwang Kee's Volume 2.  It is also in "The Way of Karate" by George E. Mattson.


----------



## Victor Smith (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 17, 2008)

Does anyone know the history or lineage of this hyung?


----------



## e ship yuk (Jul 21, 2008)

Wikipedia has a decent writeup on it.

I have performed Hangetsu, the Shotokan version of this form, but have not yet learned TSD Seishan.


----------



## Muwubu16858 (Aug 7, 2008)

The Seishan in Tang Soo Do follows closer to Hangetsu of Shotokan than the Seishan of Goju Ryu. Although both are Seishan, The one used in Tang Soo Do/Shotokan(Hangetsu) made it's way to Okinawa at an earlier time in history, so it reflects more indigenous changes made by the okinawan masters, i.e. closed fists. The Seisan of Goju Ryu, however, came from China much later with Master Higaonna(Higashionna), whom in turn taught master's Juhatsu(To'on Ryu) and Miyagi(Goju Ryu). Miyagi did, however, change some of the techniques in Seishan to closed fists. Juhatsu retained the form as taught by his teacher. So there is a huge difference in both Seisans, so make sure you don't confuse the two.


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (Aug 11, 2008)

Muwubu16858 said:


> The Seishan in Tang Soo Do follows closer to Hangetsu of Shotokan than the Seishan of Goju Ryu. Although both are Seishan, The one used in Tang Soo Do/Shotokan(Hangetsu) made it's way to Okinawa at an earlier time in history, so it reflects more indigenous changes made by the okinawan masters, i.e. closed fists. The Seisan of Goju Ryu, however, came from China much later with Master Higaonna(Higashionna), whom in turn taught master's Juhatsu(To'on Ryu) and Miyagi(Goju Ryu). Miyagi did, however, change some of the techniques in Seishan to closed fists. Juhatsu retained the form as taught by his teacher. So there is a huge difference in both Seisans, so make sure you don't confuse the two.


 

It is important to know that when you watch Shotokan practitioners perform Hangetsu they are performing this kata from a specific stance simply named "Hangetsu-Dachi". Tang Soo Do practitioners do not learn this stance.

The Isshinryu variation is closest to it's original structure, as Shimabuku, Tatsu Soke learned it directly for Kyan, Chutoku Sensei. Kyan was a rebel in those days and refused to make the changes from the chinese flavor to the linier flavor ov Matsumura and Itosu. 

To see the different variations go to youtbube. Victor Smith, Sensei listed approx. 20 different video clips some time ago. Maybe he can repost them for you. Among my favorites was Morio Higaonna, Sensei's. It was awesome...


All the best,


Sensei Jay S. Penfil


----------

